# Duck Dynasty



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2013)

OK, 

I am at great risk of taking up permanent residence in the corner for this one, so folks please be careful on how you respond...

I believe that Duck Dynasty is loosing viewership. Just a couple of weeks ago, Ms Kay admitting that her husband, Phil, cheated on her repeatedly and used to drink and take drugs. Quite different from the picture that is painted in the show.

This week it is Phil's Gay bashing in GQ magazine. Can't wait until next week to see what stunt they will pull.


----------



## rob (Dec 19, 2013)

I just googled that, really to bad cause it is my favorite show


----------



## Thig (Dec 19, 2013)

PC run amuck.


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 19, 2013)

(CNN) -- Phil Robertson, a star of A&E's "Duck Dynasty," has been suspended indefinitely after slamming gays in a magazine interview.
"We are extremely disappointed to have read Phil Robertson's comments in GQ, which are based on his own personal beliefs and are not reflected in the series Duck Dynasty," the network said in a statement Wednesday.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/18/showbiz/duck-dynasty-suspension/


----------



## bkisel (Dec 19, 2013)

I've never watched the show but have seen some family members on TV interviews...

The news I heard this morning was about one of the folks quoting (or was it paraphrasing) Bible scripture. I'd have to have the context in order to judge for myself whether or not the person was "Gay bashing".


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 19, 2013)

I do not agree with the guys comments personally but I hate to see it when someone speaks out with a politically incorrect statement and is ostracised for it and yet if it were an equally ridiculous liberal comment, he would be hailed for it. 

Your opinion may differ.


----------



## Julie (Dec 19, 2013)

I think they are becoming a little too "Hollywood" and think they may have hit their peak. As far as the comment Phil made, he does have his right to freedom of speech but when you becoming a celebrity star you need to watch what you say so you do not offend anyone. If you do not want to do that, then stay out of the limelight. A & E had to do what they did, if they did not, then they would have taken a pretty bad bashing. And we all know it is about the ratings, no matter what you do.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree olusteebus, 

It is all a two way street. To think how many time this man must have been called a "redneck", but none of that seems to count.

On a separate note, this morning, the local radio station was making fun of Wayne Brady for not being black enough. They actually made fun of the fact that the man spoke intelligently and correctly and void of any "urban" accent. I felt bad for the man. Must be hard, begin first looked down on for being black, then being looked down upon for not "Being Black Enough". Both are simple forms of prejudice and made me very confused. Sometimes I guess that I just do not understand the day and age we live in.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 19, 2013)

I met phil in Shreveport,La.. in the early 80s, still have some of his first calls.I got to know him pretty well, myself and alot of folks would hang out ottos sporting goods during duck season, and compare notes.
He is no angel...for sure.....

I just saw where a school in conetticut will not allow a christmas tree are a santa clause picture on a school door for fear of a reprisal because some one else does not share the same belive...


----------



## Elmer (Dec 19, 2013)

I have never watched Duck Dynasty, nor will I.
I am just not a reality show person.
Football is reality enough.
So is watching my kids play!
I dont need manufactured reality.

That being said you, me and the fools who wish to be on TV have every right to say what ever you like.
Some may say you have a constitutional Guaranteed right to say what you will. 
However when you are an employee of a Network your actions have Financial consequences and actions must be taken by said network to save face and keep sponsors from running away.
You can say what you want (accept fire in a movie theater) but others have the right to counter and oppose your opinions.
Makes me think back to the good old days of the Dixie Chicks catching flak for announcing thier embarassment that GWB was from Texas.
that is tame in todays day and media!

That being said my own thoughts are- why does anyone care what some bearded guy has to say about how he interprets the bible? About what he feels is immoral?
I have read the book many times and have many issues with the Bible.
As a person who is not a "bible thumper" not like the Duck Dynasty guy, I have issues with people who use the bible to say Homosexuality is immoral,
yet nothing of women being subserviant 
*"I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man. She must be quiet." (1 Timothy 2:12)"*

*"Wives should be subordinate to their husbands as to the Lord." (Ephesians 5:22)*

How about Slavery---
*"Slaves, be subject to your masters with all reverence, not only to those who are good and equitable but also to those who are perverse." (1 Peter 2:18)"*

You cant use the good book just to back up 1 of your views and discount the rest of it!

I prefer when people allow people to live thier lives.
I dont need an Adulterer to give me a lecture on morality!

I will now get off my soap box and get back to wine making.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 19, 2013)

very well said elmer ....i second all you said.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 19, 2013)

What is "Duck Dynasty"? (Yes, I know I could google it; from this thread, however, it appears I have been well-served to be ignorant of its existence.)


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 19, 2013)

it is a show centered around a hick named phil robertson...are use to be a hick, now he is a rich hick...
phil started out years ago making a duck call, called duck commander..and it was excellent, still is.
he was broke for about the first 7 years until cabellas gave him a contract to make about 50,000. all started there.
he started making duck hunting videos and selling, etc now we have duck dynasty.....


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 19, 2013)

This cracks me up, the network goes as far as possible to show how much of a "redneck" these guys are, and now they ditch him because he speaks his mind.
I'm not going to try to justify it, he may have been spared if he would have been just a tad more politically correct, maybe he should have said "if sex is a pain in the arse, you're doing it wrong".......LMFAO

_Disclaimer: I apologize if I offended any folks of the same sex persuasion or folks that are into that kind of stuff, this is just my opinion and not the opinion of wine making talk or any of its owners, mods or anyone else I may be forgetting._ ;0)


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 19, 2013)

I haven't read the interview yet and just might not. They were talking about it on the radio this morning. There were other comments made which seemed to link homosexuality with bestiality and some other things. 

I do have problems with that, but it is about what I would expect him to say. I watched the show a few times early on and find no reality to it. Lived in New Iberia, LA for a bit and found the swamp people to be very country smart. 

These guys seem to do dumb just to be dumb. Of course I don't watch many fake reality shows.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 19, 2013)

You have the right to Freedom of Speech, but you do not have the right to be free of the consequences of the words you have spoken. Cheers!


----------



## jjduen (Dec 19, 2013)

A recent poll say 70% of the population still believes in Christianity. So to the 30% who don't believe, this guys are wrong and their opinions are based on hatred. 

It all depends on which side you believe in. 

I personally do no believe in being PC and if you don't like it then oh well. This PC crap has just gone way too far. 

But for me, I don't like having homosexuality pushed downy throat so am I homophobic? Nope, just don't care about what they think. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion be it right, wrong, or just stupid like in Hollywood.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 19, 2013)

Just because you believe in something does not make it true. Cheers


----------



## jswordy (Dec 19, 2013)

All I will say is that I apply the Wal-Mart test to any reality show. Try it: If you go to Wal-Mart and all you see is merchandise about the show, its half-life is about over. Monster Garage started me watching this trend. It was true then. Then came American Chopper. Now Duck Dynasty.

Makes me glad I pulled the plug on cable almost a year ago.

Oh, and I agree it is a totally planned "controversy." Phil has been on You Tube videos for at least a couple years saying the same exact things. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_0XS1vaX-M[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DApqTMJYGMU[/ame]


I feel sorry for people who allow themselves to be drawn in by this stuff and used.

As far as what he said, it doesn't amount to a hill of beans in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## jjduen (Dec 19, 2013)

Very true. 

There had been many wars and life's lost because of opposing beliefs. 

That why my opinions and beliefs are mine and I don't care what others may view as these opinion are mine and were shaped through my childhood and experiences.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 19, 2013)

So....people are shocked because a guy who is famous for being a rich redneck made redneck type comments?

I am usually slow to judge based on one sensational news article, so I scoped out the actual interview, here.

This is not about "PC" or about someone being a "christian" and being able to voice their opinion, because this is 'merica, by gawd!

This is about a bigot making bigoted remarks and having to pay the price for it.
Classic tale of cause and effect.

Anyone who can read this:

Phil On Growing Up in Pre-Civil-Rights-Era Louisiana

“I never, with my eyes, saw the mistreatment of any black person. Not once. Where we lived was all farmers. The blacks worked for the farmers. I hoed cotton with them. I’m with the blacks, because we’re white trash. We’re going across the field.... They’re singing and happy. I never heard one of them, one black person, say, ‘I tell you what: These doggone white people’—not a word!... Pre-entitlement, pre-welfare, you say: Were they happy? They were godly; they were happy; no one was singing the blues.”

which is a direct statement from him, and still think he's a great guy...
Yeah, I'm gonna give you some serious side eye.

Being poor and having to work with blacks does not give you special insight.
And wow, surprising, a black person did not complain in front of him, so mistreatment either didn't happen or was exaggerated was his implied point.
I've heard horrific tales of things my family went through during that time period. There were also members of my family who didn't go through anything specifically horrific, but life as a black person just generally sucked all the way around because they had very little recourse if something did go wrong or they were treated unfairly or were victims of a crime.
Having to live in that kind of fear, regardless of whether or not anything "happened" to you is it's own special kind of hell because you know if anything does happen, you are well and truly screwed.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 19, 2013)

I happen to disagree...I am older then phil..i worked in cotton fields with the blacks...i worked in soy bean fields with them, and i cleared acres of timber with them so we could plant more...they were happy, they were working, they had a job, just as i...we did not show any disrespect for them, they showed none to us...they were not treated badly...
My uncle was a commercial fisherman , and what he did not sale, he gave to the blacks and whites that were out of work, are had large families...
And you are wrong...It gives you great insight to what it was like then.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 19, 2013)

bigot: a person who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. : a bigoted person; especially : a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group (such as a racial or religious group)

he did not say he did not like them. he accepted them and worked along side them.....


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 19, 2013)

Okkkkkk.....
If you want to nitpick on my word choice...

Then I amend it to, he is a bigot for those who are homosexual and..
hell I don't know, delusional? about african americans? 
Does that work better?

Also, I don't doubt that what you saw as a white man was probably very, very different from what was actually experienced by people of color.
Was I there, nope. But my parents, grandparents, and greatgrandparents were there. 
They were happy to have jobs. They were happy to be able to feed their children. But they were most certainly not happy about having to live under Jim Crow laws.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 19, 2013)

the jim crowe laws starting in about 1877 targeted blacks and>>>>>poor whites....which we were.

to live in the late 50s are early 60s in rural america and be poor was not easy for anyone..black white indian mexican Japanese are anyone else.
I quess you could say...you would have to have been there...
we had it just as hard as the blacks...we had no plumbing,we had 55 gallon barrel for heat in the winter, we had an outhouse.we had no running water in the house...the hand pump was about 50 feet from the front door.. we had patches on our blue jeans, and we had white t shirts in the summer, because they were cheap. and a party line for a phone, and a long distance phone call was reason for everyone to listen too.
we had a white bathroom, they a black...but when we all went home...it was the same....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2013)

This is getting contentious and borderline guys and gals. If it keeps up this thread will be closed.


----------



## cimbaliw (Dec 19, 2013)

I vote for "publicity stunt." If the answer ain't money, you need to rephrase the question. 

BC


----------



## GreginND (Dec 19, 2013)

My take - he has the freedom to say whatever he wants. And with that he has to accept any consequences that come from that. The network, likewise, has a freedom of speech and liberty to not continue their relationship with him. Everyone exercising the wonderful freedoms we have here in the US. You all also have the freedom to agree or not with either party and act accordingly.

Now, back to wine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 19, 2013)

jjduen said:


> A recent poll say 70% of the population still believes in Christianity. So to the 30% who don't believe, this guys are wrong and their opinions are based on hatred.
> 
> It all depends on which side you believe in.



And many of us in the 70% ALSO believe this guy is wrong and his opinion is based on hatred. I felt I should point that out, because your post seems to indicate otherwise.


----------



## threeballsf30 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok first I want to say I'm not a fan of the show and haven't watched more than a few minutes of it. That being said I'm just sick of everyone being offended for everything that anyone says. If it offends you then don't listen or watch it. Should I get offended that every show on TV now has to show some sort of gay couple or lesbian couple? No, I just won't watch it. So to the few minority's that has ruined the many majority's world with all the complaining I'd just like to say I'm offended by your beliefs


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 20, 2013)

done with it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 20, 2013)

threeballsf30 - Thanks you for your post! I cannot agree with you more! We've become so "politically correct" as country that it is nauseating. There is a volume button and an on and off switch for a reason. 

I still remember when as a country we could say what we felt, that doesn't mean I condone people being rude just for sport, but when I was young, if we got into an argument with the local school bully, or got called names on the school bus, we either fought back or called names right back, and it was OVER......now days, we're so "in touch with our feelings" that if a kid gets called names or is in a fight, they need therapy for months on end? We are breeding our kids to look so deep within themselves to find any slight chance that something had to have caused them emotional trauma, that kids today have these fragile little wafer thin egos that cannot take even the slightest altercation.
The problem with this "politically correct" environment that has been created, is that no matter what anyone says, it can be twisted into something that has hurt someone in some way. 
We are all different and have different beliefs and opinions, do you really think that a multi millionaire such as Phil Robertson is going to be effected in any way by being banned from the TV show? Not a chance, as a matter of fact, I bet the ratings go up, look around folks, Every other show on TV is a reality show, we love to see people acting like social deviants, as longs as they don't make fun of my beliefs.

People need to get over themselves, our opinions are just that opinions, just because one person makes a comment that makes the uber "politically correct" gasp in terror and have cold chills run up and down their spines, is it really enough to make every network news run the earth shattering story over and over and over? And to make matters worse, you guys are arguing on a Wine Making Forum about it!

It's Christmas (unless that offends anyone....) I don't care if you are White, Black, brown or any shade in between, let's get over it and either keep our opinions to ourselves, or stop reading any threads that may offend you.

I'm just curious as to when we became so "soft" as a country.......


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 20, 2013)

The world has changed, it's not the same as it was 30, 40, 50 or even 60 years ago.
Socities evolve and views soften. Self reflection in our youth is great, it teaches them to love and respect themselves within, which in turn they share with others. Cheers


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2013)

Pumpkinman, 

I hear what you say about bullies, but I need to disagree with you. I had grown up in an age where parents, fellow students, and all others simply looked the other way when someone is bullied. The worst thing that could happen is that you told your mother and she complained to the principle. This would just make things worse. 

There was this one kid, Rob Sterling, that was in my freshman class. I, like others, simply stayed clear when he was being very cruelly bullied. One day, he decided that he had enough. He took out his fathers shotgun, loaded it, stuck the barrel in his mouth, and pulled the trigger. He was 14. 

I can not help but thing that if I had just been nice to him, perhaps even spoke to him once in a while, that might have made a difference and he might be alive today. 

It is high time that bullying is addressed.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2013)

Getting back on target... 

What ever happened to "Live and Let Live"? 
My focus is on how things affect me and my life. If a man wants to sleep with another man, then what is it to me? Absolutely nothing. 

Additionally, I believe that everyone has the right to his/her own opinion. They just do not have the right to force that opinion on others.

I do not judge. That is God's job.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 20, 2013)

dang it...i agree with you JohnT....
just read that a teacher was fired in new mexico school for telling a male black student who was wearing a santa clause costume that santa is white.
why even be an educator, when you cant even make a statement like that.
and keep your job....
ridiculous.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 20, 2013)

John T - thanks, Live and Let Live is what I was going to say. As many of you know, I don't do newspapers, or cable tv. So Duck Dynasty is just something I hear about occasionally.

I'm a very open person, and willing to discuss almost anything. Doesn't matter what your beliefs/background etc. are. To me, it all makes for more interesting conversations between people - when they can be open and honest without demanding others see it 'their way'. 

If someone declares to me that they hate gay people, (in that 'I'm gonna shout my opinions to the world, because I'm RIGHT' kind of way), I say 'oh' in a neutral way, and change the subject. Because there is no reasoning with someone who 'knows' they are right.

If someone declares to me that they are gay (in the 'look at me! I'm gay!' kind of way), my reply is that 'I don't do S&M'. Why do I care what a person does in their bedroom? 

I applaud those who go about their lives: being good people, living thoughtfully, and accepting others, even though their personal opinions may differ. If a person volunteers to help others - does it matter who's waiting for them at home? If someone shows kindness in the face of bullying or injustice - does it matter what shade of sepia they are? 

Each to their own my friends.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 20, 2013)

John, I agree to a certain degree, maybe it's because when I was growing up, we never, and I mean never heard of any kid taking their own life, but then again, their is so much publicity when some mentally unstable kid takes a gun and starts killing, or when a child commits suicide, that although it is an unthinkable tragedy, it puts these ideas in other childrens heads. 
When I was young, I remember that I was mad at my parents for not letting me go to a rock concert with my fellow 10 yr old classmates, I very boldly stood up to my parents and said "I'm going to run away"...without looking up from his morning coffee, my father said "why run, I'll call you a cab"...LOL... my point is that we are a product of our environment, sensationalism has become the norm, everyone is always ready to snap pics with their phones in hopes of creating that next headline.
Maybe I used a poor example using kids and fighting, my intention was to express the fact that we have become too politically correct to the point that anything can be twisted around and made to offend someone.
Anywho....this thread has gone too far many posts ago, I'm done.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 20, 2013)

JamesNGalveston you posted:

dang it...i agree with you JohnT....
just read that a teacher was fired in new mexico school for telling a male black student who was wearing a santa clause costume that santa is white.
why even be an educator, when you cant even make a statement like that.
and keep your job....
ridiculous. 

*Why would you want that person to be an educator, if they are making statement to a student in that manner? Cheers!*


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 20, 2013)

too all the people defending freedom of speech, where were you when the Dixie Chicks said "we don't want this war, this violence, and we're ashamed that the President of the United States [George W. Bush] is from Texas". Where was there freedom of speech?


----------



## Norske (Dec 20, 2013)

How long before we can bottle this topic and move on to wine making.....


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2013)

Norske, 

Why does this topic bother you?


----------



## threeballsf30 (Dec 20, 2013)

The rayway, 

That was well put, I agree with everything you said. Nothing more frustrating than a conversation with someone who "knows" what's right and wrong and escalates talking to shouting when you have another view than there's. I never argue with these people, I simple change the subject. One more thing before I let this thread go.... Has anyone spoke with someone that was deeply offended with what this Phil character??? Other than the media blowing this thing up, I have spoke to no one that said they were offended (I have gay family and a lesbian sister in law). They weren't offended nor even care that one person from somewhere doesn't believe the way that they do. The media loves to twist things


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 20, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Norske,
> 
> Why does this topic bother you?



Well, John, to be fair, in your first post, you did acknowledge that it could be contentious and warned people to be careful how they responded. Evidently, you are already aware that it would bother some people.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hahahaha! Now the Robertson family says they might take their ball and go home… you know, that would ruin A&E's cash cow …. and this just keeps getting funnier!



http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-duck-dynasty-phil-robertson-20131220,0,1685719.story

Look, anybody who ever even casually laid an eye on these folks and did not recognize they were rednecks and were going to espouse redneck values, well, you need to go see an ophthalmologist.

Hahahaha! I was shocked - *SHOCKED,* I tell you - that a backwoodsman from Louisiana who looks like ol' Phil would espouse such viewpoints. Man, I got redneck friends who say the same things but only coarser. Does that mean I embrace such views? Absolutely not. But since everyone has flaws, I let them slide. I have heard such viewpoints from New England to Illinois to Virginia to Tennessee and Alabama - they come from no certain region.

I think the word I am looking for is tolerance. It's not just a one-way street. Meanwhile, open a few bottles of wine and enjoy the humor in it, cuz this'll all be over in a couple weeks...


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> Well, John, to be fair, in your first post, you did acknowledge that it could be contentious and warned people to be careful how they responded. Evidently, you are already aware that it would bother some people.


 
I hear you Sour. I just didn't think that this thread got to that point.


----------



## Norske (Dec 20, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Norske,
> 
> Why does this topic bother you?



not at all. what does bother me is that this is a wine making & grape growing forum, not the jerry springer show.

plenty of other forums to debate this reality tv show drama. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2013)

Norske said:


> not at all. what does bother me is that this is a wine making & grape growing forum, not the jerry springer show.
> 
> plenty of other forums to debate this reality tv show drama. just my 2 cents worth.


 
But this thread is under "General Chit Chat - *Discussion about anything else besides wine and wine making*." 

This area is specifically meant for topics like this. The way I see it, we here are more than a bunch of winemakers wanting to dump information, we are people that also like to talk about other things from time to time and we should be allowed to do so, provided it does not offend anybody.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks John.


----------



## Dino466 (Dec 20, 2013)

John T,
In one of your earlier posts, you mentioned Ms Kay talking about Phil's early wild days. Actual if you watch Duck Commander on ONL network - it is the series that started Duck Dynasty. It was a hunting show with the Robertson clan - no A&E razzle dazzle. Phil & Kay talked a lot about his drinking, drugs and womanizing back then and that she kicked him out so it is nothing new - A&E just spiced it up a little. Phil is about the only one that is the same from Duck Commander to Duck Dynasty. SI acts a lot different on Dynasty. Same with Willie, Jase and Jeb. A lot more "Duckmen" on Commander - more about making the hunting videos. 
I believe Phil is who is. I don't think hates or discriminates against anyone. He may not agree with what people do. And with the African American - I think he is someone who believes the best times are the good old days - for him ( being poor and happy) and therefore everyone else. I just don't think he thinks that deeply about it.


----------



## Norske (Dec 20, 2013)

you are right john, general chit chat.....I stand corrected.....have at it.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm looking for an app that will filter out all Phil-related items from everywhere I go on the internet. Anyone know of something good?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2013)

Greg the best filter I know of is your eyes, brain and fingers to turn away from it! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 20, 2013)

If you could make an app that would filter Dynasty, the Kardashians, and Mylie, you could make a killing. Heck, I'd be one of your investors.


----------



## Deezil (Dec 20, 2013)

.. You forgot Honey Boo Boo....


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 20, 2013)

I _*had*_ a pretty good app for those things. It was called WMT. It doesn't seem to be working at the moment.......


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 20, 2013)

sorry..


----------

